# Sweet potatoes or yams



## bomb_r2 (Mar 23, 2018)

I bought a can of cut sweet potatoes however the can says cut yams in light syrup

is a sweet potato a yam ?


----------



## solidassears (Mar 23, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I bought a can of cut sweet potatoes however the can says cut yams in light syrup
> 
> is a sweet potato a yam ?



Same same


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 23, 2018)

Yams are orange meat, sweet potatoes are white.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 23, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Yams are orange meat, sweet potatoes are white.



We must have a different varsity of sweet potato here; I've never seen a white one; all Ive ever seen are orange.


----------



## goldenbrowninla (Mar 23, 2018)

Yams are just one of many varieties of sweet potatoes


----------



## BadGas (Mar 27, 2018)

"But when it comes to nutrition, sweet potatoes score much higher. Compared with yams, sweet potatoes are lower in calories and have far more beta-carotene (11.5 compared with 0.07 milligrams for each one-half cup), an antioxidant nutrient thought to guard against certain cancers".

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/lif...hier-and-whats-the-difference/article4102306/


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 27, 2018)

So which has a lower score on the glycemic index


----------



## BadGas (Mar 27, 2018)

Did you try looking it up yourself ??? Or is it easier to ask here ??? Or are you quizzing everyone on nutrition ?? 



bomb_r2 said:


> So which has a lower score on the glycemic index


----------



## Trainerguy (May 18, 2018)

The glycemic index is slightly different, I thought yams were lower, regardless I like the texture of yams better   You can?t go wrong either way, I would suggest not getting it out of a can.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes, yams are sweet potatoes. There are, however, several varieties of sweet potatoes.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Sep 30, 2018)

What would be the best way to prep in order to conserve the most nutrients? Bake, steam ? (boiling no cause it sucks all the good stuff out..)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 19, 2018)

Mr.Guvernment said:


> What would be the best way to prep in order to conserve the most nutrients? Bake, steam ? (boiling no cause it sucks all the good stuff out..)



Try scrubbing, oiling, and tossing them into a microwave until about HALF done.  Slice them about 1/2 inch thick, salt, pepper, maybe a little cinnamon, more oil and throw them on a BBQ grill.  This works with many veggies, turnips, carrots, onions, etc.


----------



## GManG8 (Mar 16, 2019)

I believe steaming them is the best way to keep the digestion slow.  If you bake them and over cook them at high heat the fiber and sugars break down and it?s digested much faster compared to a gentle steam.

I have cooked them both and can ?feel? baked sweet potatoes are faster than when they are steamed.  The glycemic index can change depending on how they are cooked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 17, 2019)

Has various options...


----------

